# césped/jardín



## divina

They are used interchangeably in this context:
http://www.terra.com/noticias/articulo/html/act971879.htm

Do they mean the same thing? What's the difference?


----------



## swift_precision

divina said:


> They are used interchangeably in this context:
> http://www.terra.com/noticias/articulo/html/act971879.htm
> 
> Do they mean the same thing? What's the difference?


 
césped =  lawn

jardín  =  garden


----------



## Jaén

divina said:


> They are used interchangeably in this context:
> http://www.terra.com/noticias/articulo/html/act971879.htm
> 
> Do they mean the same thing? What's the difference?


 
Hi!

No, they're not used interchangeably. The césped is in the garden, so if she waters her grden, certainly will be looking after the césped as well 



Saludos!


----------



## divina

I knew that. The reason I'm asking is because in the English language version of the article, only lawn is used, not garden.

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/09/19/lawn.dispute.ap/index.html


----------



## Jaén

divina said:


> I knew that. The reason I'm asking is because in the English language version of the article, only lawn is used, not garden.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/09/19/lawn.dispute.ap/index.html


Well, they took the liberty of ssuming the lawn was in her garden


----------



## divina

Jaén said:


> Hi!
> 
> No, they're not used interchangeably. The césped is in the garden, so if she waters her grden, certainly will be looking after the césped as well
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!



The césped is not always in a garden. You can have a césped and not a garden.


----------



## swift_precision

divina said:


> The césped is not always in a garden. You can have a césped and not a garden.


 

Yea that's true.  Sometimes the jardín is part of the lawn or an extension of the lawn.  Somtimes you can have a césped, but no jardín, pero aparecería bien raro si tendría un jardín sin un césped jeje


----------



## Jaén

Well, then, I don't know!




*gar·den* 
_n._ *1. *A plot of land used for the cultivation of flowers, vegetables, *herbs*, or fruit.

*lawn 1* (lôn) _n._ A plot of grass, usually tended or mowed, as one around a residence or in a park or estate.


----------



## swift_precision

Jaén said:


> Well, then, I don't know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gar·den*
> _n._ *1. *A plot of land used for the cultivation of flowers, vegetables, *herbs*, or fruit.
> 
> *lawn 1* (lôn) _n._ A plot of grass, usually tended or mowed, as one around a residence or in a park or estate.


 
claro...la definición que diste es perfecta y refuerza lo que creo que divina queria decir.


----------



## Moritzchen

So where would you have a lawn if it's not in a garden?


----------



## swift_precision

Moritzchen said:


> So where would you have a lawn if it's not in a garden?


 
Aquí hay algunas fotos de céspedes:

Como puedes ver, el césped no está en el jardín. Un jardín, sim embargo, puede ser parte de un césped:


----------



## Mirlete

Creo que en España lo entendemos de otra forma, Swift. Elk jardin es el terreno donde se cultiva el cesped, que no es mas que algo similar a una pradera. No se puede tener cesped sin jardin (terreno), pero si se puede tener jardin sin cesped.
No tengo muy claro si os estoy confundiendo más.....


----------



## gatogab

Moritzchen said:


> So where would you have a lawn if it's not in a garden?


 
en un campo de golf?
gatogab


----------



## klooly

gatogab said:


> en un campo de golf?
> gatogab


 
you are absolutely right!

on hills!


----------



## Moritzchen

gatogab said:


> en un campo de golf?
> gatogab


OK. I guess I've always thought of golf courses as huge gardens.

Now, as for the hills, I believe lawns have to be mowed and maintained.


----------



## Jeromed

To add to the confusion, _garden_ doesn't necessarily mean the same in the UK as in the US.

_In_ the UK _garden_ is also used for _yard_, in the sense of:

_The ground that immediately adjoins or surrounds a house, public building, or other structure._ 

Ergo, British _gardens_ don't always have grass or even plants in them.


----------



## liliput

You have fairways, greens and rough on golf courses, it's not really a lawn. We do of course have lawns in parks and sometimes outside buildings (in the grounds but not necessarily part of a garden). Roads in suburban areas often have grass verges.


----------



## Jaén

Moritzchen said:


> OK. I guess I've always thought of golf courses as huge gardens.
> 
> Now, as for the hills, I believe lawns have to be mowed and maintained.


I agree. I've always thought of lawn in a house is always a garden. Perhaps the journalist who wrote the piece of news has the same feeling.


----------



## gringa99

Hi, 

Up near the start of the thread:


divina said:


> I knew that. The reason I'm asking is because in the English language version of the article, only lawn is used, not garden.
> /quote]
> 
> In the English version they also call it her "landscaping" - which would include the lawn (césped) and other plants (shrubs, trees, flowers) in her yard.  I agree that we American-English speakers rarely call the whole yard a "garden" as in the UK.  "Landscaping" always strikes me as a bit pretentious, but that is only my opinion, it is used very often in the USA.
> 
> So, to get back to the Spanish usage, I would like to know whether "jardín" would refer to the whole yard (as in British English), or just to the "flower garden" areas?  Are there regional differences to this?


----------



## gringa99

Sorry about that, I guess I don't know how to use the quote function properly.


----------



## 0scar

_garden=jardín=césped y flores_
_yard=patio=piso de baldosas sin césped, puede incluir flores en macetas_

BTW, los campos de deportes también tienen _césped._


----------



## divina

Moritzchen said:


> So where would you have a lawn if it's not in a garden?


 
A garden could be what in Spanish is called una huerta. It is a piece of land, could be either big or small, where vegetables, fruits, plants or flowers are cultivated.

A lawn is separate from a garden. However, a yard often consists of both a lawn and a garden. 

At least, that's how it is in US English. I didn't know that in British English yards are called gardens. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Moritzchen

Thank you divina, but I got an answer to my question some posts ago. Now I think a "huerta" is an orchard. Please correct me if I´m wrong.


----------



## Fernita

Moritzchen said:


> So where would you have a lawn if it's not in a garden?


At a golf field, for example.


----------



## Fernita

cesped= pasto cortado prolijamente. Source: Fernita s dictionary.

ps/ sorry for the missing accents.


----------



## Moritzchen

Shouldn´t we read all prior posts before we post ourselves? Just a question.


----------



## Fernita

Moritzchen said:


> Shouldn´t we read all prior posts before we post ourselves? Just a question.


Answer: right.
Reason: I am using this terrible laptop and it is almost impossible to go back so fast so I do apologize for having caused you such a problem, Dr Moritzchechechechechen!

Anyway, cesped means "pasto prolijamente cortado". And this what not mentioned before.

Besitos para todos.


----------



## divina

Moritzchen said:


> Thank you divina, but I got an answer to my question some posts ago. Now I think a "huerta" is an orchard. Please correct me if I´m wrong.


 
Sorry, I meant huerto, not huerta.

huerta (f.): (large) garden, vegetable garden, orchard, truck farm, market garden

huerto (m.): vegetable garden, kitchen garden

From the book "Using Spanish Vocabulary"


----------



## gatogab

Fernita said:


> Answer: right.
> Reason: I am using this terrible laptop and it is almost impossible to go back so fast so I do apologize for having caused you such a problem, Dr Moritzchechechechechen!
> 
> Anyway, cesped means "pasto prolijamente cortado". And this what not mentioned before.
> 
> Besitos para todos.


 
*césped *

m. Hierba menuda y tupida que cubre el suelo.
Campo de fútbol:
césped azulgrana.
gatogab


----------



## 0scar

El _huerto/huerta_ por aquí  es una _quinta. _Es una _quinta_ tanto algo familiar de_ 10 m2  _con algunas tomateras y  perejil o algo de 1 hectárea o más dónde se cultivan verduras con fines comerciales.

Y una _quinta _también es una casa de fin de semana con mucho  _césped,_árboles, flores, _pileta_ (piscina) y casi núnca con _ huerto/huerta _


----------



## kennoNeo

Hi all

after one year...just to clarify (I think)
jardin--> cesped, flores, arbustos
cesped--> cesped 

I mean jardin (graden) is "the container" which can "contain" (as Mirlete said) lawn, shrub, flowers...
but cesped (lawn) is "only" lawn.

;P a bit late but ... i did!!!!


----------



## kennoNeo

And about huerto/a--> I'm agree whith divina

tks all


----------

